# Rooster



## martin doherty (Jun 24, 2011)

Lookin info/photo Glendun stern frame Titanic. Renamed Aberdeen Coast 1929. 1934 Ray.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey Martin.

A bit of success with GLENDUN. 1 photo.

ABERDEEN COAST. 2 photos, but not GLENDUN.

RAY. Lots of photos... of a submarine.

Good luck.

Stephen


----------



## Somerton (Oct 24, 2008)

I remember 2 Coast lin e ships that used to come to Belfast in the 1950s
That Avon Coast and the Medway Coast . I think that they were both with
engines amidships . They also had a steamer the which was renamed the 
Ulster Hero . For BSS Co . I sailed in the Western Coast later to be
renamed Tay for. Wm Sloan of Glasgow . Alex C. .

The Ulster Hero,s previous name was Lancashire. Coast .
AC .


----------



## martin doherty (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Stephen. I`m just gathering info on ships built in Derry 1840- 1924 and I`m surprised how many there were. Glendun/Aberdeen carried stern frame for the Titanic. .The renamed Glendun above I think foundered on the Isle of Man.
Londonderry SB&ENG Co 1903 Glendun 1929 Aberdeen Coast 1934 Efasar 1934 Ray 1935 scrapped at Briton Ferry. I still have 50 Ships to find.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Martin, I have been working on the same subject for several years. If you let me have your email address I will send you what I have. My list was also used for populating data on the website http://shippingandshipbuilding.uk/


GLENDUN Accommodation for 12 passengers. 
O.N. 116003. 1,013g. 412n. 226.0 x 33.1 x 13.9 feet.
T.3-cyl. (18”, 30” & 50” x 36”) by McColl & Company Ltd., Belfast. 117hp
7.1903: Completed by Londonderry Shipbuilding & Engineering Company, Londonderry Ltd, (Yard No. 54) for the Antrim Iron Ore Company Ltd., Belfast.
15.7.1903: Registered at Belfast.
1929: Sold to Coast Lines Ltd., and renamed ABERDEEN COAST.
1934: Sold to Efesar Ltd., Liverpool, and renamed EFESAR. (F S R ???)
1934: Sold to E. Jakobson, Estonia, and renamed RAY.
1935: Sold to Thos. W. Ward Ltd., Sheffield, for demolition.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Was GLENDUN 'rebuilt' to become ABERDEEN COAST?

The ships in the photos I posted above do not even close. If GLENDUN was rebuilt with new machinery, stern, etc... was a major rebuild!

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Martin,

Slightly off topic.... the sternframe from TITANIC. Built by Darlington Forge in Carlisle. Any idea which port GLENDUN might have loaded from? Workington?

Thanks.

Stephen


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Was GLENDUN 'rebuilt' to become ABERDEEN COAST?
> 
> The ships in the photos I posted above do not even close. If GLENDUN was rebuilt with new machinery, stern, etc... was a major rebuild!
> 
> Stephen


The photo of Glendun is the wrong vessel. That is the Kelly owned vessel originally Guinness owned Clareisland


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

BillH said:


> The photo of Glendun is the wrong vessel. That is the Kelly owned vessel originally Guinness owned Clareisland



Ah. Thanks.

OK, the GLENDUN in the photo I posted is the one that carried the TITANIC sternframe? Or did the 'ABERDEEN COAST', a passenger ship, was used for taking the TITANIC sternfame? 

Stephen


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

The GLENDUN in the photo was not built until after the TITANIC sank, Stephen

GLENDUN 
O.N. 136352. 633g. 239n. 720d. 180.5 x 28.6 x 10.8 feet.
T.3-cyl. (15", 25½" & 41" x 30") by Aitchison, Blair Ltd., Glasgow. 85 RHP.
28.7.1915: Launched as CLAIREISLAND by Scott & Sons, Bowling (Yard No. 257), for John Kelly Ltd., (Samuel Kelly, manager). 
9.1915: Sold to and completed for A. Guinness, Son & Company Ltd., Dublin. 
1931: Sold to the Antrim Iron Ore Company Ltd., (Joseph Fisher & Sons Ltd., Newry, managers), Belfast, and renamed GLENDUN. 
15.2.1940: Whilst on a voyage from Garston to Belfast with a cargo of coal, was wrecked near Maughold Head, Isle of Man.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks.

My question... why would they try to ship the sternframe in a 'passenger' vessel? The stern frame was built in parts, but even those parts must have weighed some hundreds on tons.

Stephen


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

I think perhaps it's time to go back to basics. What was / is the source of the statement that GLENDUN carried the stern frame? 
Is it fact or fiction? Any contemporary reports. Newspapers etc?


https://www.encyclopedia-titanica.org/glendun.html

There is an article in this link by John Eaton, describing The movement of the frame section from Darlington 18 miles to W. Hartlepool by rail Sunday 10th December 1909, and confirms the vessel.

Stated as originally published in the Voyage the journal of the Titanic International Society. Ref # 3995 published 26/10/2004


----------



## martin doherty (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Bill. I`m just doing this as a hobby. Other Londonderry SB ships I`m looking for are the Iddo, Egga and Boulama for the Elder Dempster Line. Also looking for the Marte 1900-1973 and the Barone Edmono Vay 1902-1924. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Bill. 

Stephen


----------



## Andrew77 (Aug 4, 2020)

Really nice Stephen, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

From Elder Dempster fleet history, IDDO (1901-1923) 965 GRT. Twin screw steamer 219.8' X [email protected] X 13.1', 2 x 2cyl. engines 114nhp. 9.5 knots. Dismantled at Lagos and scuttled. BOULAMA (1901-1923) 2613 GRT. 324.8' x 45' x 19.6' 257 nhp 9.5 knots. 1923sold to Germany scrapped 1925. EGGA (1901 -1908) 847GRT, twin screw, other details same as IDDO. Ran aground at Lagos bar - total loss.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

capkelly said:


> From Elder Dempster fleet history, IDDO (1901-1923) 965 GRT. Twin screw steamer 219.8' X [email protected] X 13.1', 2 x 2cyl. engines 114nhp. 9.5 knots. Dismantled at Lagos and scuttled. BOULAMA (1901-1923) 2613 GRT. 324.8' x 45' x 19.6' 257 nhp 9.5 knots. 1923sold to Germany scrapped 1925. EGGA (1901 -1908) 847GRT, twin screw, other details same as IDDO. Ran aground at Lagos bar - total loss.


IDDO 
O.N. 112791. 965g.	588n. 219.8 x 36.2 x 13.1 feet
Two, C.2-cyl. (18” & 36” x 21”) by McKie & Baxter, Glasgow.
1.1901: Completed by Londonderry Shipbuilding & Engineering Company Ltd, (Yard No. 47) for African Steamship Co, London
1.1.1901: Registered at London
1923, 2nd Qtr: Scuttled off Lagos
1924: Register Closed

EGGA twin screw 
O.N. 114663. 1,445g. 897n. 219.8 x 36.2 x 21.1 feet
Two, C.2-cyl. (18” & 36” x 24”) by McKie & Baxter, Copeland works, Glasgow.
22.5.1901: Completed by Londonderry Shipbuilding & Engineering Company Ltd, (Yard No. 48) for African Steamship Co, London.
20.5.1901: Registered at London.
17.6.1908: Wrecked on the Lagos Bar. 
1908: Register closed 

BOULAMA 
O.N. 115213. 2,613g. 1,625n. 324.8 x 45.0 x 19.6 feet.	
T.3-cyl. (23”, 37” & 61” x 42”) by Clyde Shipbuilding & Engineering Co Ltd, Port Glasgow. 250nhp.
29.8.1901: Launched by Londonderry Shipbuilding & Engineering Company Ltd, (Yard No. 49) for Elder Dempster & Co Ltd, Liverpool
2.10.1901: Registered at Liverpool
10.1901: Completed 
1903: Sold to British & African Steam Navigation Co Ltd, (Elder Dempster & Co Ltd, managers) Liverpool
1923: Register Closed – TNA BT110/471/4
1925: Demolished in Germany.


----------

